# Grazing hour



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

My goats have a dry lot with a small pasture that is mostly trees (they have devoured what they could reach). There is grass there, but the goats rarely go to eat it. They know there is a grazing walk coming up around 1 pm. Jeffrey the buck and leader gets tethered to a long rope and the others stay in the area. My job is to guard the shrubs that I would like to keep.
With this system we can switch spots all the time for fresh yummies.
Jeffrey the lawn mower.









Willow the happy adventurer.









Attack on the crabapple tree.









May is sticking to the grass (vertically challenged).









Even the chickens have caught on and look forward to free time.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Very pretty goaties & chickies ya have darrrrr!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Looks like fun. I love when mine stand on their back legs to nibble trees!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

I love this idea and the pictures. Your animals must be very happy!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww, they all look so happy. I especially love that last picture with Willow doing circus moves in the background. 😋


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

OMG! May looks like my goat Scarlett!


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

That Jeffrey is a good looking boy! Still learning my breeds - what kind is he?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow, I love his glorious horns!!! Beautiful goats, all of them!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Your goats look so happy! And Jeffrey is majestic. You grass is so lovely and green!


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

So cute, especially short, round little May. 😊


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What fun with the kids! (And chickens of course)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> OMG! May looks like my goat Scarlett!
> View attachment 209845
> View attachment 209846


You are right! She totally does!!



Lil Boogie said:


> Very pretty goaties & chickies ya have darrrrr!


Thanks! 😊 



alwaystj9 said:


> Looks like fun. I love when mine stand on their back legs to nibble trees!


I think of it as stretching, and good exercise!



GoosegirlAsh said:


> I love this idea and the pictures. Your animals must be very happy!


Thank you! 😃 



MellonFriend said:


> Aww, they all look so happy. I especially love that last picture with Willow doing circus moves in the background. 😋


😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks like goat PARTY to me..especially with the cluckers crashing it & photo bombing! Lol 🤪🐐🐐🐓🐓🥰
They look amazing!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Looks like goat PARTY to me..especially with the cluckers crashing it & photo bombing! Lol 🤪🐐🐐🐓🐓🥰
> They look amazing!


Thanks! They certainly feel it is a party!!!



friesian49 said:


> That Jeffrey is a good looking boy! Still learning my breeds - what kind is he?


Thank you! He is Nigerian Dwarf.



Feira426 said:


> Wow, I love his glorious horns!!! Beautiful goats, all of them!


Thanks so much! 😃 



Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Your goats look so happy! And Jeffrey is majestic. You grass is so lovely and green!


I think they are mostly happy. Unless it is raining and the party is cancelled. 😳
Thank you regarding Jeffrey. One day his copper will kick in too, and then he will turn gold again with a full tail. 



lada823 said:


> So cute, especially short, round little May. 😊


I must admit, she is my favourite! 



Goatastic43 said:


> What fun with the kids! (And chickens of course)


It’s the highlight of the day for 3 species!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! They look fantastic! Happy happy goatees. They must enjoy their munching time a lot....
stretchhhhhhhing for The best bits of tree looks like goat yoga 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Awwww! They look fantastic! Happy happy goatees. They must enjoy their munching time a lot....
> stretchhhhhhhing for The best bits of tree looks like goat yoga 😉


Thanks Goofygoat! They sure enjoy it.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

For the last 6 weeks we have done “lunch walks” through the bush every day, with all the goats running free. I was amazed by how far into the wilds the goats followed us.
My buck just came into rut, so now I needed more control again. Back to the yard. Jeffrey had to get used to being tied again.









Willow in her T-shirt, because she bites away at an itchy spot.









May had to accidentally on purpose go close by Jeffrey (he’s got his apron on). “What? Oh, I didn’t see you there...”









Breeding has to wait until November in this part of the world, unless one has a heated barn, which we don’t.

Can we have our treats now?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Is he Nigerian? All are so pretty!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love Willow's shirt.😄

All looking great!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are all so cute. And little flirty May trying to get herself and Jeffrey into trouble, lol. And it may not be fun, but Willow wears that heck out of that shirt, looks like a model on a catwalk. And Coco just wants more food. Your animals sure look happy!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> Is he Nigerian? All are so pretty!


Yes he is! Thanks!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I love Willow's shirt.😄
> 
> All looking great!


Aw, thanks!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> They are all so cute. And little flirty May trying to get herself and Jeffrey into trouble, lol. And it may not be fun, but Willow wears that heck out of that shirt, looks like a model on a catwalk. And Coco just wants more food. Your animals sure look happy!


Thanks FizzyGoats!
That was my pajama shirt. She makes holes in them. I’m running out of shirts!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

It’s hard to find quality goat wear these days. 

Time to do some thrift store shopping or soon Willow will have more shirts than you.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, they’re soooo Happy! 
Naughty girl wanting her beau NOW! Silly girl 😉
Its so obvious how spoiled and loved they are...y’all are doing a great job with them!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Aw, they’re soooo Happy!
> Naughty girl wanting her beau NOW! Silly girl 😉
> Its so obvious how spoiled and loved they are...y’all are doing a great job with them!


😊 Thanks. Yeah, we spoil them!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful herd! What fun!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they look Great! They have such personalities! Love that shirt! Good idea to keep her from making it worse. And then there is May...related to May West? Lol lol Love the pictures! As always..Jeffrey looks Great!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> Beautiful herd! What fun!





Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww they look Great! They have such personalities! Love that shirt! Good idea to keep her from making it worse. And then there is May...related to May West? Lol lol Love the pictures! As always..Jeffrey looks Great!


Thanks! 😊 
Now @Moers kiko boars , did you mean the dessert? Or the actress?
Either one would fit!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The Actress....lol lol...she was a loose lady..lol lol . But she was beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice herd.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice herd.


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

